# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Dieet: chili peper tegen overgewicht en hartfalen

## FRANCOIS580

*Dieet: chili peper tegen overgewicht en hartfalen
*
Zelfs al zit je amper enkele kilos boven je meest ideale gewicht, dan brengen minder en gezonder eten en voldoende beweging je op je streefgewicht. Ben je écht zwaarlijvig, dan kun je extra hulp best gebruiken. Wetenschappers ontdekten nu de gezonde eigenschappen van Chiline, vooral ontworpen voor patiënten met zwaar overgewicht. Het hoofdbestanddeel van Chiline is Chili peper, niet alleen doeltreffend tegen overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas maar ook tegen vetophopingen op de moeilijkste plaatsen als buik, billen en dijen.

Chiline werd ontwikkeld voor al diegenen die met zwaar overgwicht kampen of eindelijk komaf willen maken met hun ontsierende vetophopingen ter hoogte van hun buik, dijen en billen. Wie méér dan het gemiddelde wil afvallen, kan die moeilijke opdracht onmogelijk alleen aan. Een vetverbrander als Chiline is dan zeker op zijn plaats. Gecombineerd met een gezonde voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging brengt Chiline je alvast op het goede spoor.

*Natuurlijke vetverbranders*
Chiline bevat de extracten van chili peper en citrus in een hoge dosering. Het gaat hier om twee natuurlijke vetverbranders die een gelijkmatig vetverlies realseren, zelfs op de moeilijkste plaatsen. Deze vetophopingen blijven meestal buiten schot. Hoe groter je gewichtsverlies, hoe meer deze ontsierende vetophopingen de kop op steken en zichtbaar worden. Met het extract van chili peper komt daar nu een einde aan.

*Versneld vet afbreken*
Het versneld afbreken van deze vetophopingen heeft Chiline vooral te danken aan capsaïcine, het hoofdbestanddeel van chili peper dat wél in staat is moeilijke vetstructuren op je buik, billen en dijen versneld en definitief te verbranden. Deze actieve stof stimuleert immers de aanmaak van lichaamseigen stoffen die de vetverbranding in versneld tempo aanpakken. Daardoor geraak je niet alleen je overtollige kilos lichaamsgewicht kwijt, maar zal ook je figuur zichtbaar verbeteren.

*Psoriasis, gordelroos en artritis*
Hun scherpe smaak mag je er niet van weerhouden rode pepers te eten. Ze zijn ontzettend gezond. Zo helpen ze je af te koelen bij hoge zomerse temperaturen. Ze doen je zweten en je bloed naar je gezicht stromen.

Je lichaam koelt af wanneer dit zweet verdampt. Zo helpen deze rode pepertjes pijn te verlichten bij allerlei huidaandoeningen als psoriasis, gordelroos, artritis en bij ernstige brandwonden. Chilipepers reinigen tegelijk je spijsverteringssysteem, stimuleren de aanmaak van gezonde verteringssappen en helpen tegen zwaarlijvigheid dankzij een versnelde stofwisseling. Ze bevatten tevens hoge concentraties caroteen en vitamine C en zijn een bron van vitamine B6, magnesium, kalium en ijzer en versterken zo je weerstand.

*Goed voor je hart*
Uit de resultaten van recente onderzoeken blijkt nu ook dat chili pepers je cholesterol verlagen en goed zijn voor je hart. Dat heeft dit rode pepertje te danken aan capsaïcine, een stof die voor de pikantheid van chili pepers zorgt. Volgens wetenschappers versnelt deze stof de afbraak van slechte cholesterol en zet het je aderen open, waardoor de bloeddoorstroming extra gestimuleerd wordt.

*Extract uit bittere citrusvrucht*
Het tweede actieve bestanddeel in Chiline is Synephrine, afkomstig uit de bittere en onrijpe citrusvrucht Citrus Aurantium. Het betreft een stof die thuishoort in de groep van.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Flogiston

Ik lees een heleboel boude beweringen. Wat ik mis is een bron.

Er staat bijvoorbeeld wel "wetenschappers ontdekten de gezonde effecten", maar welke wetenschappers dat zijn blijft een raadsel.

- Over wie hebben we het?
- Aan welke universiteit of welke onderzoeksinstelling vond het onderzoek plaats?
- Waar kunnen we het onderzoeksrapport vinden?
- _Hoe_ hebben ze dit eigenlijk onderzocht?

Allemaal onbeantwoorde vragen.

Dit doet vermoeden dat er helemaal geen serieus onderzoek is gedaan, maar dat die "wetenschappers" er alleen maar bij worden verzonnen om net te doen alsof deze beweringen ergens op gebaseerd zijn.

Houd me ten goede, ik zeg niet _dat_ dit onzin is. Ik constateer slechts dat hier op dezelfde manier een stel niet-genoemde wetenschappers en een niet-genoemd onderzoek bij wordt gehaald als bij publicaties die _wel_ verzinsels proberen te slijten.

Indien in dit geval wel sprake is van een wetenschappelijk onderzoek, zou ik graag antwoord zien op de vier vragen die ik vier alinea's terug heb gesteld.

----------


## sietske763

Dit is het zoveelste afval middel dat je plaatst...eerst is het KOFFIE, dan dit, dan dat...
waar haal je het vandaan....
en wat NOG belangrijker is...........
waar sta jezelf achter...door de info die je gewoon van google afhaalt..

----------


## gossie

*Dit dieet is niet voor iedereen gezond.* Zowel letterlijk als figuurlijk.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Daar ben ik het volledig mee eens Gossie! En nu we het hier al zo dikwijls over gehad hebben: zelf ben ik van oordeel dat men gezond kan vermageren onder toezicht van een diëtiste. Plaatste hier enkele dagen geleden een artikel over...

Voor alle diëten, hoe gek ook, zijn er liefhebbers. Wijs er op dat we hier alleen informeren, en dat er in deze bijdrage ook op de gevaren van dit dieet wordt gewezen...

Nog een gezellige moederkesdag voor iedereen hier op het forum!

----------


## christel1

Ik denk niet dat dit voor mij een gezond dieet zou zijn want van alle kwalen bij wat je het dieet niet mag gebruiken heb ik er al keiveel van, hartproblemen, astma, schildklier enzo verder.... 

En thuis wordt er ook chili gebruikt verse pepertjes dan en ik gebruik die wel met "mate" maar mijn dochter durft er echt soms in te overdrijven en dan kunnen mijn zoon het gewoon niet opeten omdat het zo pikant is dat we al direct rood uitslaan, letterlijk en figuurlijk en naar de kraan moeten spurten om onze mond en keel die in brand staan te blussen. Want zijn gebruikt veel specerijen zoals kurkuma, chili, look en ook andere die in zuiderse en oosterse gerechten moeten. En ik doe er dan nog de pitjes niet in van de chilipepertjes, zij soms wel... Ik heb haar al gezegd als ze zo blijft eten, zo pikant dat ze op haar 30ste zeker een maagzweer zal hebben want echt pikant dat kan onze maag ook niet aan, denk ik toch... en in een artikel van gezondheid.be Vlaanderen staat wel duidelijk dat men specerijen moet vermijden als je een maagzweer hebt of zou krijgen. 
Ik vraag me af wel effect het gebruik van extra pikant voedsel heeft op onze slokdarm, maag en ingewanden ???? 
Ik ben 1 keer Thaïs gaan eten en echt nooit meer, dit was echt te pikant, te veel met pindasaus gewerkt, ik kreeg het echt niet binnen. 

Echter mijn ex vriend at dit wel heel graag, veel vet, heel pikant en is op zijn 46ste overleden aan maagkanker.... Misschien kan het wel een beetje waar zijn maar voor onze westerse mensen, die zoiets niet gewoon zijn om te eten, wel in Thailand en China en Japan enzo denk ik niet dat dit ideaal te noemen is. Maar die mensen leven ook helemaal anders dan wij en wij zijn ook niet hetzelfde te noemen dan hen.
Ik weet het niet maar dit zou ik nu echt niet aanraden aan iemand, een beetje pikant kan maar te is te en dat is nergens goed voor te noemen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ik zeker niet Christel. Er wordt ook op de gevaren gewezen. Doeltreffend en gezond afslanken kan volgens mijn ervaring het best onder begeleiding van een diëtiste. Maar, zoals ik al zei: voor ieder dieet zijn er experimerende geïnteresserenden.

----------


## christel1

En wat ik ook nog weet uit mijn jeugd, toen kwamen de eerste chinese restaurants hier bij ons op en ik had een vriendin die voor haar studies een paar maanden in China gezeten had en geloof me, zij zei zelf dat je de Europese chinees niet kan vergelijken met hetgene ze in China op tafel schuiven hoor.

----------


## christel1

Ja François maar wij, de ouderen zijn oud genoeg om dit te beseffen, de jongere generatie hier die al bijna allemaal een vertekend zelfbeeld hebben van hun lichaam nav de media kunnen het helemaal anders interpreteren dan ik bv en die lezen dan bv het eerste deel wat er gezond uitziet en die lezen niet verder en het is een gezondheidsforum waar ook veel zieke adolescenten opzitten en medicatie nemen en niet beseffen welke medicatie met welk voedsel mag gecombineerd worden. Weet je dat zelfs Sint-Janskruid de werking van de pil voor vrouwen kan verminderen ? En niet mag gecombineerd worden met sommige andere medicatie ? Ik wel, ik ga googelen, maar zij doen dat echt niet..... 't ja 't is maar hoe je het bekijkt zeker, ik zeg niet dat je helemaal ongelijk hebt maar mensen experimenteren te veel met bepaalde zaken en dit kan echt nare gevolgen hebben voor je gezondheid. 
Wat is er eigenlijk mis met de gezonde voeding van onze grootouders ? Toen zag je geen obese mensen of toch een heel pak minder ???? Wat in onze grootouders tijd "gezonde voeding" noemden dat noemen ze nu al bio-voeding....

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dat is zo, spreek dit dus zeker niet tegen Christel. Maar we kunnen nu eenmaal niet in de plaats van alle jongeren denken he...

----------


## christel1

Ja François maar jij misschien wel ? Je bent toch ouder dan pakweg 18 he ?

----------


## jolanda27

Welja, nog meer opvliegers erbij, daar zitten we op te wachten.  :Frown:

----------


## Sandra de Schaut

Heeft iemand dit middel Chiline al geprobeerd bij het vermageren ?

----------


## sietske763

schijnt alleen nog via internet te bestellen, reformzaken hebben het nog niet.
heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd......erg duur en lijkt me niet gezond.

----------


## dotito

Weet je wat ik persoonlijk vind.....dat ze alle maar dan ook alle nep dieëten moet schrappen van internet en moeten verbieden in winkels. Mensen beseffen niet hoe ze hun lichaam en metabolisme naar de boem doen door te dieëten. En met gevolg jojo effect.

----------

